# Phrag. Cardinale 'Wilcox'



## e-spice (Aug 6, 2019)

A decent blooming of this neat, classic phrag. Everyone should try growing one of these!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Aug 6, 2019)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2019)

Outstanding in my Phrag estimation...lovely
color combo and a very perky shape.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks!
Superb photo!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 7, 2019)

I REALLY appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice. One of my "Wilcox" went crazy with branches and multiple blooms like that this Summer too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dung Lung (Aug 10, 2019)

splendid！
it ll be appreciated if the foilage picture is also available


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2019)

Jawdropping!


----------



## cheryl richer (Aug 17, 2019)

I love this plant! Any idea where I could find one?


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 18, 2019)

That is just so pretty.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow! What a display! Gorgeous!


----------

